# Spirit incarnate?



## Preach (Feb 27, 2006)

Luke 3:22 talks about the Holy Spirit in bodily form. I've never contemplated that the Spirit of God took upon Himself the form of a bird. But some commentaries seem to set that forth as a possibility. Any thoughts?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the representations of the Holy Spirit simply demonstrate some kind of theophany. It was a manifestation _like_ a dove, and a column of fire, and tongues of fire, etc. Not an actual dove, or that the Holy spirit is "a" tongue of literal fire.

In any case, the incarnation of Christ was permanent, where these manifestation of the Spirit are not. Only the Son was incarnate.

[Edited on 2-28-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------

